# Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2011



## troycoop (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi
OK there has been some threads asking if the Gold Coast Reptile Expo is on and i would just like to tell every one yes it is on.

The Gold Coast Reptile Expo will be held at parkland show grounds southport the same place as last year and will be on the 30th and 31st of July 2011.

if you would like to be involved please don't hesitate to send me a email on [email protected]

hope to see you all there on the day and feel free to say hi

cheers Troy

View attachment poster.pdf


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 12, 2010)

sounds good troy put me down


----------



## troycoop (Jan 24, 2011)

ok guys and girls here is the poster for the expo if your interested in displaying animals or having a commercial stall feel free to give me a call on 0422 844 765 or email me on [email protected] for the form or any inquires you might have.

Thanks Troy


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 24, 2011)

looking good troy will be in touch


----------



## 152Boy (Jan 24, 2011)

I've already started saving for it. Last year i wished i had more money. I will be stocking up on everything this year. Can't wait!!!


----------



## troycoop (Feb 21, 2011)

hi everyone here are the forms for stalls if you are interested in coming email them back to me at [email protected]
commercal and basic (private)


View attachment Expo_Form 2011 basic.doc


View attachment Expo_Form 2011 commercial.doc


----------



## damian83 (Feb 21, 2011)

152Boy said:


> I've already started saving for it. Last year i wished i had more money. I will be stocking up on everything this year. Can't wait!!!


 

you might be saving for a while after that effort at the flood relief bbq buddy
im sure ill see yas there


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 21, 2011)

G'day Troy,

We will be there again. Can you email me the necessary forms I need to complete to [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 21, 2011)

Coming up from Melbourne for this one, should be good from past reports.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait for this will be good to get to meet ppl from the forum n maybe look at gettin some more geckos lol


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be there...hiding amongst the crowd..hahah


----------



## LiasisKing (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be there, with my crew of thousands ... well at least my family of 5 ?


----------



## Virides (Mar 4, 2011)

Going to be there for our first time with some displays demonstrating our products


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 4, 2011)

Of course we will be there!!!!!


----------



## crl94 (Mar 17, 2011)

My first reptile expo, so excited!!! Friend has a fear of snakes after a python crawled up his shirt, dragging him along too xD!!


----------



## Kitmin (Mar 17, 2011)

Loved it last year, kids had the oppotunity to see so many different reptiles and to handle them as well.
We will be there again.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 17, 2011)

this will be my first expo so im just wondering how reasonably priced everything is so i know how much i need to save is the prices roughly like what we have here in our classifieds or more?


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> this will be my first expo so im just wondering how reasonably priced everything is so i know how much i need to save is the prices roughly like what we have here in our classifieds or more?



Reptiles aren't allowed to be sold there. So can only buy equipment etc


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 17, 2011)

so why do they have reptiles on display if there not actually being slod i thought thats what a reptile expo was a place to meet breeders and buy reptiles lol


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 17, 2011)

this is my first expo also and i have already told parents and added this in my calender so excited  my parents only say 2 pythons but im hoping to be able to get a third at the expo  looking for a Bredli just a question will there be any iguana's or charmeleon there ? id love an iguana

sorry just read above comments, but does anyone know where i could get an iguana , charmeleon,, i thought reptiles were allowed to be sold at the expo cause i see alot of post of peoople saying the reptiles they bought at a expo.


----------



## adzy86 (Mar 17, 2011)

from what i know you cant buy reptiles there but you can get the breeders contact details and deal after the show.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 17, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> will there be any iguana's or charmeleon there ? id love an iguana
> 
> sorry just read above comments, but does anyone know where i could get an iguana , charmeleon,, i thought reptiles were allowed to be sold at the expo cause i see alot of post of peoople saying the reptiles they bought at a expo.



if you want a chameleon or iguana, go and live in america, as they are illegal here


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> this is my first expo also and i have already told parents and added this in my calender so excited  my parents only say 2 pythons but im hoping to be able to get a third at the expo  looking for a Bredli just a question will there be any iguana's or charmeleon there ? id love an iguana
> 
> sorry just read above comments, but does anyone know where i could get an iguana , charmeleon,, i thought reptiles were allowed to be sold at the expo cause i see alot of post of peoople saying the reptiles they bought at a expo.


 
They are from other states though.

Not sure which law it is, but they can't sell reptiles at Qld expo's.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 17, 2011)

all the best reptiles are illegal down under ffs..sucks

cheers tho.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 17, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> all the best reptiles are illegal down under ffs..sucks
> 
> cheers tho.


nah mate, all the best reptiles are aussie reptiles, why do you think they are so popular in the states?
but i agree that a chameleon or iguana would be cool


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 17, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> all the best reptiles are illegal down under ffs..sucks
> 
> cheers tho.



You serious?


----------



## troycoop (Apr 5, 2011)

hi everyone thought ill bump this up as its getting closer don't forget to put in your forms to show your animals 

cheers 
Troy


----------



## calebs92 (Apr 5, 2011)

my second reptile expo  but my first gold coast one  will be saving up and will be get snake and lizard breeder and enclosure builders contact detail for future reptile. cant wait


----------



## Basstones (Apr 6, 2011)

Shall be there 

Hopefully walking away with a new enclosure and a contact for a woma hatchling...


----------



## lgotje (Apr 6, 2011)

Yew!! Last year was great can't wait for this years one I'll definatly be there with bells on!!


----------



## troycoop (May 6, 2011)

hi all
places filling fast going to be a good weekend if you would like a place send in your forms before spaces are full
cheers troy


----------



## alilhayden (May 6, 2011)

wish the days would go faster, i cant wait to see all the reptiles


----------



## troycoop (May 18, 2011)

hi guys just a quick rum down we have dave kirshner the veranid guru and possibly steve parish among other guest speakers are coming.....top 10 most display, picies are setting up a huge show amongst many petshops from the gold coast that are showcasing the latest products,reptile one , city farmers , pet crazy , just lizards, herp books, brisbane bird and exotic vets, pet center burliegh , d e r m (EPA), wildcare , scales and tails, live foods and the list goes on everything to do with husbandry, food, vet care, breeding the lot will be on site for two days for all to see wildlife preservation society, personal pet services, rodent farmer, nature works, verids stylish enclosures , stein enclosures ,and many more.
hope to see you all there
cheers troy


----------



## Gecko :) (May 18, 2011)

Thinking about timing our trip to QLD at the same time as the expo!
First ever QLD Expo,. Wohooo!


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 18, 2011)

Hi Troy
Will the free flight raptors be appearing again
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## TheReptileCove (May 18, 2011)

Can't wait!! second Expo since i've moved to Aus! cant wait !!


----------



## lizardloco (May 18, 2011)

This isn't that interesting but my friend's name is Cooper and his dad's name is Troy!:lol:

Me:hahahahah
You:'sigh'.....


----------



## troycoop (May 18, 2011)

no not at this stage unfortunately



Bredlislave said:


> Hi Troy
> Will the free flight raptors be appearing again
> Cheers
> Sandee


.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 18, 2011)

Wow! 
Looking forward to talking to David K and Steve P.


----------



## lizardloco (May 18, 2011)

Nah I can't go cause apparently there's no such thing as tellaportation.
hehehehehe


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 18, 2011)

Pfft itwould be worth it just talk to some of the people attending dude. 
I got plane to sydney and a train back just to buy two snakes last weekend so I am sure it's possible!


----------



## troycoop (Jun 6, 2011)

not long now i have heard there are going to be very good deals with the pet shops on the weekend selling everything very cheap.
there are also going to be some nice animals on display to dont miss it
cheers troy


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 6, 2011)

Went to last years show was great I will be flying up from sydney


----------



## sara_sabian (Jun 6, 2011)

APS nametags will be available at the Sakura Graphics/Photography stand, don't forget to drop in and grab one so we can put some names to faces.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

wicked! 
I'll bring my BBQ again


----------



## Specks (Jun 6, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> APS nametags will be available at the Sakura Graphics/Photography stand, don't forget to drop in and grab one so we can put some names to faces.


 
will you just make them there or let you know now



Farma said:


> wicked!
> I'll bring my BBQ again


 
looking forward to putting a face to you farma haha


----------



## sara_sabian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be designing some blank aps tags and I'll provide multiple sharpies so people can scrawl their usernames on there


----------



## damian83 (Jun 6, 2011)

not a bad idea it will just let us congregate into a big drunken group of yobbos lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh goodie. I am hoping to get to this one, just as a visitor though. To much hassle I guess, bringing repitles in from other states but there will be plenty there, I leave mine at home.


----------



## troycoop (Jul 4, 2011)

hi all 
not long now and there is going to be a good variety of animals on display 
hope to see you's all there.
Troy


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 4, 2011)

yeh should be great can't wait to see how it all pans out, I feel like a kid waiting for christmas day to come.


----------



## Sel (Jul 4, 2011)

Gecko :) said:


> Thinking about timing our trip to QLD at the same time as the expo!
> First ever QLD Expo,. Wohooo!



I wish i had done that lol
Ill be on the Gold Coast 20th-30th August.. too late for the expo 



Specks said:


> will you just make them there or let you know now
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to putting a face to you farma haha



Farmas face is all over APS. Hes an aps wh ore..just search for it


----------



## ExElite (Jul 6, 2011)

I will be there ... see you on the day http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/troycoop-3563/http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/troycoop-3563/troy


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

still gathering a few more (hundred) dollars to set aside


----------



## mattyg (Jul 6, 2011)

my first expo too. cant wait!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 6, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> so why do they have reptiles on display if there not actually being slod i thought thats what a reptile expo was a place to meet breeders and buy reptiles lol



Not everyone will be there to make a profit; some people are proud of their animals and want to show them off to the public. There are some spectacular GTPs that you otherwise wouldn't get to see up close, for example. 

I also wish that people would understand that illegal reptiles are illegal for a reason.


----------



## Leardy (Jul 6, 2011)

hey all just wondering if u can buy reptiles at this show im from newy and thinking i may try fly up lol ahhh the herp bug has got me lol


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 6, 2011)

Leardy said:


> hey all just wondering if u can buy reptiles at this show im from newy and thinking i may try fly up lol ahhh the herp bug has got me lol



Please read the thread. You would've gotten your answer.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

the answer is near the start of this thread, but just remember if you fly up and buy tanks parts of snakes you still have to get them back lol but this years show should be a big one if only there was a cure for the "herp bug" i would be RICH!!! welll richer anyway


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 6, 2011)

Ill see you guys there!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 6, 2011)

not long now, so much to do......


----------



## neeq14 (Jul 6, 2011)

omgosh! =D i was going to post asking when the next expo was on ive never been to one before im so excited!! cant wait yay!


----------



## lgotje (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so amped gonna be a big weekend can't wait!!


----------



## efi001 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Gold Coast expo*

Is There a timetable for demonstrations? I was there last year and almost missed the vens demonstartion. Didn't want to miss any this year


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

*.sf*

my money i have saved just got spent on a new tank  only a few weeks to save up again lol

ill race you all to the doors


----------



## Specks (Jul 6, 2011)

Putting my little stall with my couple of pairs of snakes, should pair up since I've only got a couple.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 6, 2011)

im gonna have some stuff on display


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 7, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> my money i have saved just got spent on a new tank  only a few weeks to save up again lol
> 
> ill race you all to the doors



That's strange i haven't heard from you yet??


----------



## troycoop (Jul 11, 2011)

we have AFTCRA doing a display with some big turtles and nature works with a artificial animal display.
more to come 
Cheers troy


----------



## Specks (Jul 11, 2011)

cant wait troy
you and tony been doing plenty i bet and i heard you guys have been doing the floor plan, any chance that the displayers will get this anytime soon ?
who else is doing a stall ?


----------



## XKiller (Jul 11, 2011)

Exciting to see whats to come, Troy and Tony cant wait not long to go now.


----------



## hotreps (Jul 12, 2011)

can't wait heading there again this year. last year was great


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 12, 2011)

tempted to fly up for that. missed the last one here in nsw and hanging to go to another


----------



## grimjob (Jul 12, 2011)

almost christmas in July  cant wait for it ill b the all weekend


----------



## Kitah (Jul 12, 2011)

Mhmmm I'm flying to brissie this sunday for uni placement, and finish on the 29th of July, buying a car in Bris and driving it back up to Townsville. Now the question is, do I stay an extra day for the expo? never been to one before


----------



## sarah1234 (Jul 12, 2011)

The one weekend I agree to cover at work for another girl for both saturday and sunday is the expo! I almost died when I found out. Agreed to do it about a month ago. Had no idea!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 13, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Mhmmm I'm flying to brissie this sunday for uni placement, and finish on the 29th of July, buying a car in Bris and driving it back up to Townsville. Now the question is, do I stay an extra day for the expo? never been to one before


definetely


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 13, 2011)

grimjob said:


> almost christmas in July  cant wait for it ill b the all weekend




BETTER than Xmas in July


----------



## troycoop (Jul 25, 2011)

only 5 more sleeps


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 25, 2011)

Gonna be a long weekend, but looking forward to it!


----------



## najanaja (Jul 25, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Gonna be a long weekend, but looking forward to it!




long weekends dont exist when its something you love,,,

its gunna be a blinder... cant wait..


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 25, 2011)

looking forward to this one 
Just wish I had a bigger bank balance lol


----------



## damian83 (Jul 25, 2011)

najanaja said:


> long weekends dont exist when its something you love,,,
> 
> its gunna be a blinder... cant wait..



only gonna be a blinder coz you'll have a carton of rummies under ya stall lol

how may people are going to be going on sunday??? id love to come saturday but the wife is working, were gonna bring the kids up sunday morning


----------



## najanaja (Jul 25, 2011)

damian83 said:


> only gonna be a blinder coz you'll have a carton of rummies under ya stall lol
> 
> how may people are going to be going on sunday??? id love to come saturday but the wife is working, were gonna bring the kids up sunday morning




come up saturday with ben, crash at mine,
then B can bring herself and the kids up sunday?

Plus i will just stash all my crap under others stalls, i dont display my secrets..


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pissss up!


----------



## najanaja (Jul 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Pissss up!




ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 25, 2011)

motel in surfers booked,drinking shoes packed,just got to warm the car up.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 25, 2011)

This sucks I miss it buy a week then I'm home for a week when I say home back at my parents place.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if some things that will be there on Saturday won't be there on Sunday? The reason I ask is some stall owners may pack up early and head off? I am 90% sure I'm going both days, but if I only get to go Sunday I don't want to miss anything.

I'm very excited


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 27, 2011)

i'll certainly be there both days, not sure of the others though


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 27, 2011)

'Scales & Tails Australia' magazine will be there both days


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 27, 2011)

najanaja said:


> come up saturday with ben, crash at mine,
> then B can bring herself and the kids up sunday?
> 
> Plus i will just stash all my crap under others stalls, i dont display my secrets..


im not putting him in my car for 2 seconds let alone over an hour lol. if u want damo your more than welcome to grab a ride up with us


----------



## Virides (Jul 27, 2011)

We are there both days 

We are also having "At the Show" Specials on all our current product range:

The Antaresia and Bassiana Small Fingergrips are $6ea down from $8ea
The Antaresia and Bassiana Large Fingergrips are $8ea down from $10ea
The Morellia Powdercoated Steel Handles are $12ea down from $15ea (Black and Grey)
The Liasis Stainless Steel Handles are $19ea down from $22ea


We are also showcasing working prototypes of our Litoria Alarm System, our Goorialla Sliding Glass Track and our Guwara Vent. All of which you can put down your details for a pre-order/registration of interest. We will keep the list of details to contact you in the future when we have finalised the pricing and other details for each new product in our upcoming expanded range.


----------



## damian83 (Jul 27, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> im not putting him in my car for 2 seconds let alone over an hour lol. if u want damo your more than welcome to grab a ride up with us



cheers mate but i havent got a babysitter this weekend..... unfortunatly


----------



## nico77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Are there buses running from a train station to get out there ? what station do they leave from if they do ?

cheers nico


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 27, 2011)

Helensvale I think is the closest station...no idea if there is buses running to it though from there


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 27, 2011)

nico77 said:


> Are there buses running from a train station to get out there ? what station do they leave from if they do ?
> 
> cheers nico


maybe someone can give you a ride from there


----------



## nico77 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for that , i rang translink and there is a 709 pacificfair bus that leaves helensvale station , it is 2hrs on the train and bus but atleast i know i wont miss it this year


----------



## mysteryman (Jul 28, 2011)

expo checklist

(-) Sort out car pool for trip down the coast - check
(-) save extra money for spending - fail
(-) increase credit card limit instead - check
(-) nothing else matters.....

woohoo getting close now..... BRING IT


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it paid parking? Just wanna know before I go.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 28, 2011)

anyone want to swing by yass on their way there to pick me up


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 28, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Is it paid parking? Just wanna know before I go.



Parking was free last year


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 28, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Parking was free last year



Thanks Michelle. I'm guessing I should get there before the gates open to make sure I get a park?


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 28, 2011)

The car park is pretty big lol.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jul 28, 2011)

How far is it from Coolangatta airport?
Paul


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 28, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> How far is it from Coolangatta airport?
> Paul



Depending on traffic could be about 50 mins to however long a piece of string is from cooly to southport.


----------



## DanNG (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## najanaja (Jul 28, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> The car park is pretty big lol.



we filled it plus more last year


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 28, 2011)

najanaja said:


> we filled it plus more last year



That's why I asked. I assumed the carpark would be big, but I've no clue how many people will be attending the expo. I think I'm gunna get there early just to be safe.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 28, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> How far is it from Coolangatta airport?
> Paul



Just googled it: M1/Pacific Motorway = 40.2 km = 37 mins


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 28, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> That's why I asked. I assumed the carpark would be big, but I've no clue how many people will be attending the expo. I think I'm gunna get there early just to be safe.


a good pub up the road



Bredlislave said:


> Just googled it: M1/Pacific Motorway = 40.2 km = 37 mins


sprry i have never made it that quick i would give yourself at least an hour


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah agreed from the airport to southport is about a 45 min to hour depending on the way the gold coast highway sucks the traffic is bad almost all the way.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 28, 2011)

sprry i have never made it that quick i would give yourself at least an hour 

Yeah I agree you are correct b-m....allow yourself a good hour 

(it was google ya know)

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 28, 2011)

There's a fair bit of roadwork near Nerang at the moment I think. Slows stuff down.

Byron - That sucks. I'd be keen for a beer/meal but I'll be DD. Unless I catch public transport from Burleigh on the Saturday. Definitely driving on Sunday, though.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

Dam I wish I was up there this weekend and not next.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 28, 2011)

man i am so pumped about the expo ive been goen on and on about it for months! last year i just bought 3 sweet digital thermostats ,didn't save much cash for expo which SUCKED.... 
but this year Ow yes this year i am ready i got 2K to blow and to top it off with a cherry tomoza i pick up my new addition to the family a Albino Darwin.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 28, 2011)

Im so excited, its gunna be my first expo ever  Looking forward to seeing some spectacular animals, and straight afterwards imma go to Dreamworld


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 28, 2011)

i am going be there cant wait


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Im so excited, its gunna be my first expo ever  Looking forward to seeing some spectacular animals, and straight afterwards imma go to Dreamworld



Dreamworld shuts at like 5 or 6, you not planning on being there long? Or are you going to screamworld?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> Just googled it: M1/Pacific Motorway = 40.2 km = 37 mins



that's pretty accurate without traffic, I can usually do Nerang to Currumbin Sanctuary in under 30mins at 6am in the morning

probably a bit longer for a weekend and that late in the day.

Don't go the gold coast highway, head all the way up the M1 till you get to smith street, much faster


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 28, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Dreamworld shuts at like 5 or 6, you not planning on being there long? Or are you going to screamworld?


Ill only be at the expo till 11 I'd say. And is screamworld even open? (Sorry gone off topic...)
EDIT: just checked, screamworlds only on in september.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 28, 2011)

I am going on Saturday & am taxi for D3pro & Ingie..... will be a hoot !!!!!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Jul 29, 2011)

On our way up from Sydney...our first QLD expo, can't wait to see the sights..Kelly...


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 29, 2011)

what time does the expo start/open?


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 29, 2011)

zuesowns said:


> what time does the expo start/open?



9 - 6 Saturday
9 - 4 Sunday


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 29, 2011)

9am-6pm Sat......9am-4pm Sun


----------



## Trench (Jul 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Im so excited, its gunna be my first expo ever  Looking forward to seeing some spectacular animals, and straight afterwards imma go to Dreamworld



My first expo as well 
look foward to meeting you


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 29, 2011)

So who's gunna be there showing off what?


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 29, 2011)

any itinerary of the day?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 29, 2011)

other than tony's shows i don't think there is a real time frame for anything else. walk in and it's all there.

im sure troy or someone will be back here tonight for a quick plug and might add something.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 29, 2011)

cant wait.... race you all to the doors


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 29, 2011)

Sooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanNG (Jul 29, 2011)

Hoping to pick up a copy of the more complete chondro from the show


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 29, 2011)

about 20 to 30 minutes


----------



## grimjob (Jul 29, 2011)

i accidently ordered a second copy off "the more complete guide to chondros" and am going to try and get rid of it at the expo, brand new $70, if any1 is keen


----------



## DanNG (Jul 29, 2011)

grimjob said:


> i accidently ordered a second copy off "the more complete guide to chondros" and am going to try and get rid of it at the expo, brand new $70, if any1 is keen


 
I'm keen - local too


----------



## grimjob (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet as I'll b there tmw with it. It's yours if you want it for $70

Not to get off topic. Yay expo tmw so so can't wait =) who is excited???


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 29, 2011)

I am  Any chance I had as a little kid to see reptiles I jumped at the chance. I'm going to be like a kid in a candy store, lol.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a reminder that everyone can grab an APS nametag from my table (look for the banner that says sakura)


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 30, 2011)

Im on the train down as we speak so excited


----------



## snakehandler (Jul 30, 2011)

All the best for today guys...wish I could be there myself....I hope to see lots of wonderful photos and comments!


----------



## Administrator (Jul 30, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> Just a reminder that everyone can grab an APS nametag from my table (look for the banner that says sakura)


Sounds awesome. And as always, we have a printable version available on our site at Name Tag - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## DanNG (Jul 30, 2011)

great show, loved seeing some gtp's in the flesh.. now its time to start saving =)


----------



## Specks (Jul 30, 2011)

Was a good showDidn't see anybody besides farms wear a nametag. So tommorow for whoever is coming introduce yourselves and get a name tag. I was the stand with the two diamonds and two spotters. Did I talk to anyone from here ?


----------



## RHCP1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday at the expo, saw some great stuff and today on the beach and I guess I'll be dragged into some shops.
The expo seemed to be well laid out with a variety of reptiles.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 31, 2011)

Was a good expo, saw some amazing animals. That Albino Olive and the strange BHP were certainly quite stunning. Who was running the area with the mite phase GTP and wheeleri? Also I liked the painted dragon a lot, think I'm in love, have to get one now.
Unfortunately I wasnt there long enough to meet anyone, I saw Just Plain Nuts at his stand with his amazing enclosures but he looked busy. Overall nice expo, very nice animals.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jul 31, 2011)

Great expo. Ben and myself made the trip up for the day to support it and have a look. Good to meet face to face with some people. Hope today is a good day also. There was some very good specials there and I reckon today would be the day to grab some real bargains.
Paul


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 31, 2011)

nice olive python Tony Harrison has


----------



## 5potted (Jul 31, 2011)

great show... i thought they were going to do prizes as well? unless I'm just blind and didn't see the sign up section...


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

5potted said:


> great show... i thought they were going to do prizes as well? unless I'm just blind and didn't see the sign up section...



Was as soon as you walked in the door I'm pretty sure...they did them at the end of the Vens demos


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 31, 2011)

Good show,I saw/spoke to Specks and his diamonds and spotteds,was good to see the adult spotteds happy together.Spoke to Scott/Virides and impressed by his prototype door closing system.Ben/Stein Enclosures had an impressive display.Hard to see some of the Vens because of substrate,would have been good to see more morphs,examples of different species.


----------



## 5potted (Jul 31, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> Was as soon as you walked in the door I'm pretty sure...they did them at the end of the Vens demos



that'd be why, I had a pram and had to go around not through the front door... damn it!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 31, 2011)

What were the prizes?


----------



## Virides (Jul 31, 2011)

As our first appearance at this year's expo, we had a great time and it was a pleasure to finally connect with our current and future customers on a face-to-face basis. We did much better than we were expecting and we appreciate all who have supported and continue to/will support us. 

Our sliding glass system was well received with many surprised with the work we have put into it. The alarm was also a hit and now we have to get these two new products up to release. Looking at 2 months for the track and 2-3months for the alarm (however we will strive for an earlier release).

Also we would like everyone to know that our website has been updated with calculated postage and a paypal portal for secure credit card payments - a much more streamlined process for both Virides and our customers.

Thanks all once again


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 31, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Was a good expo, saw some amazing animals. That Albino Olive and the strange BHP were certainly quite stunning. Who was running the area with the mite phase GTP and wheeleri? Also I liked the painted dragon a lot, think I'm in love, have to get one now.
> Unfortunately I wasnt there long enough to meet anyone, I saw Just Plain Nuts at his stand with his amazing enclosures but he looked busy. Overall nice expo, very nice animals.


 
You didn't say hi? It was an excellent weekend the show over two days is certainly the way to go. It was too hectic last year. Perfectly organized and executed Troy hats off to you I couldn't fault it. Thanks Troy and Tony for putting on the expo


----------



## herpingjournal (Jul 31, 2011)

congratulations, it sounds like it was an enjoyable and successful expo.


----------

